# SF Druggist box #3



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A nice little Alfred Gros bottle


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Abrams & Carroll -- one of a handful of "wholesale" druggist firms operating out of San Fran in the 1800s...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Abramson & Bacon oval variant...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A nice large almost 8 inch B. Broemmel with the fancy-schmancy monogram and loads of embossing...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A different B. Broemmel variant...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A fourth embossing variant of Mr. J. Calegaris...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

I need an upgrade as this Chas. Rogers has a lip chip...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Found at a Los Altos estate sale inside a Victorian home back when estate sales weren't run by professionals who cherry-picked all the good
 stuff first, before over-pricing the remaining dregs for the general public...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Another cleaner example of a Clough I posted in another thread...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A nice almost 9 inch example of a Crane & Brigham...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Another big one from E.N. Ayers with extra embossing than the one listed in Miller's book. whoopdeedoo[8|]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Good old Fred H. this is another large puppy 9+ inches...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

This is my example with the snake around the mortar & pestle featured in a "current auctions & sales" thread from some months ago.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

G - L -O - R - I - A


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A smaller example of one I posted in a different thread...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Supposedly a "5" in Miller's book, the Henry Staub dose glass I sold to Miller in a moment of extreme weakness is definitely a "5"[:'(]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

J.H. Widber...how many pharmacists/druggists had the middle initial "H"?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

James G. Steele was the proprietor of the Palace Hotel Pharmacy, here's an earlier variant...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

And the later variant with no mention of Mr. Steele in the embossing...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

M. *H* Fowler with the necessary middle initial for inclusion in the pharmacy brotherhood...[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

One that should have been filed in my extracts box.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

One of the two known No Percentage variants...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Unlisted in Miller's book with a grandiose lip chip...[8|]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A fine example of a "still needs to be cleaned" Owl Drug Company extract...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Another P. Flatow's...I think this one is different from the "local druggists" thread ...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Boericke & Schreck ran the Pioneer HomÅ“opathic Pharmacy; this is the somewhat rarer variant...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

H.B. Slaven another apothecary/perfumer from SF, this is the larger of the two examples - without the indented panel common to perfume bottles


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

The indented panel variant of H.B. Slaven ...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Steylaars & Rossi, corner of Dupont and Montgomery *Ave.* -- Montgomery is a "Street" isn't it?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

An unlisted variant in Miller's book, but it might not be "unknown" [8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A rare one, an early one... W.H. Wood/Apothecary/San Francisco/Cal.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice and small here we go...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

A variant Waller Bros.


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Jason,

 Do you have any extra SF pharmacists/druggist for trade.........because I have extra Sacramento/Stockton/Marysville ones that I would like to do a trade with you even if it's just one for one.

 Let me know,

 Doug


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2010)

*Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*



> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> A nice large almost 8 inch B. Broemmel with the fancy-schmancy monogram and loads of embossing...


 just posted a link to this slug plate on e-bay now !!!!!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 4, 2010)

*RE: Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*

Jason,
 Very impressive collection!
 Back in the late 70's early 80's I used to do a lot of work around the Los Altos area.Used to dig up a lot of stuff,but that was when my hobby was giten drunk so I never was able to hang onto anything I dug[&o].


----------



## soda bottle (Dec 5, 2010)

*RE: Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*

Awesome collection of Druggist bottles.  I love the bottle with the snake on it.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 9, 2010)

*RE: Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*



> just posted a link to this slug plate on e-bay now !!!!!


 
 I saw that slug plate and it went for upwards of $80.00. If I hadn't just attended the Auburn show...and Christmas wasn't coming...and I didn't need to pay rent...well, then I would have gone for some bidding on this item. Funny how the necessities of life end up taking precedence over all the fun stuff. [] Almost 10 years ago a small group of slug plates came up on ebay and three of them were local to me. At that time I was still married so I didn't bid on much of anything back then...


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 9, 2010)

*RE: Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*

I was watching that slug plate too; it's design is beautiful, just like the bottle it made!


 So Jason, I'm intrigued by your button hook collection, so thought of you when this was posted on craigslist. (see below)
 Also saw a "Triangle Shoe Company Pomona Calif"  hook at an antique store in Manteca yesterday.




 Antique High Button Boots c. 1900 - $80 (San Francisco)


 Vintage black HIGH-BUTTON LADIES BOOTS. Made of leather and wool. These shoes are over 100 years old, and in very nice condition. They're small and very narrow, so they're great for display but not for wearing. 


 â€¢Location: San Francisco 
 â€¢it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 14, 2010)

*RE: Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*



> So Jason, I'm intrigued by your button hook collection, so thought of you when this was posted on craigslist. (see below)
> Also saw a "Triangle Shoe Company Pomona Calif" hook at an antique store in Manteca yesterday.


 
 Anything from $5 - 10 is fair price-wise for a California hook. I've got about six hooks I'm waiting on from various ebay "wins". I don't have the Triangle hook from Pomona so if you happen to be in Manteca again and it's cheap I would gladly reimburse you should you be able to pick this Pomona hook up. I do in fact have a different hook from Pomona.

 The old shoe would have been what a button hook would be used for. Hooks were a necessity with that many small buttons.
 Considering how long ago buttons were replaced by laces it amazes me that hooks were saved. Hooks being small they were likely pushed to the back of a drawer and forgotten about. 

 The only Western states I don't have represented so far are Utah and Wyoming.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 14, 2010)

*RE: Actual Slugplate for Broemmel*

Sorry to say they were asking 25 bucks for the hook...too pricy for either one of us to buy!


----------

